Ask HN: What is the leading community on the Internet for discussing JavaScript? - andrewstuart
======
philbo
I have no idea about _leading_ , but the two JS-specific places I go are:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript)

[http://www.echojs.com/](http://www.echojs.com/)

Edit to add the esdiscuss mailing list if you want talk about the language
itself, although it has been dying a slow death in recent months as the
authoritative voices of old seem to avoid it now:

[https://mail.mozilla.org/listinfo/es-
discuss](https://mail.mozilla.org/listinfo/es-discuss)

